# Dubai to Abu Dhabi???



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all

Just want to know how to get to Abu Dhabi from Dubai?

And also How do you get around Dubai?

Thanks for your time


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Just want to know how to get to Abu Dhabi from Dubai?
> 
> ...


Personally, I drive from Dubai to Abu Dhabi (takes less than 1.5 hours). You can also do the trip by cab or by bus.

I get around Dubai by car, but many people do so by cab or metro/bus.

teuchter


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Personally, I drive from Dubai to Abu Dhabi (takes less than 1.5 hours). You can also do the trip by cab or by bus.
> 
> I get around Dubai by car, but many people do so by cab or metro/bus.
> 
> teuchter



ta mate will do that

i see u got our scottish flag up 

keep up the good work


----------



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi

You can get the Bus Easily if you go to Union Station. There r Buses going to other states. The Fare is roughly around 20 Dhs.

You can also take Cab but It would be expensive and the Buses are cheap and comfortable. 

The Duration is about 1.5- 2 hours. Take a camera with you and take photos while in the bus. In Interstate Buses Photography is allowed. Only Smoking is prohibited.

Have a Safe trip.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

AZAM85 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can get the Bus Easily if you go to Union Station. There r Buses going to other states. The Fare is roughly around 20 Dhs.
> 
> ...




Thats sounds good to me 

thanks a lot


----------



## another_joe (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, the bus is convenient and comfy and really incredibly cheap. I usually go by taxi though. I get from downtown dubai to central abu dhabi (hamdan street) for around AED250. Fast and convenient. Just make sure the driver stays awake if you're travelling late at night


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

*daily travelling from Dubai to Abu dhabi*

Hi guys,

I need a help that i need to travel from International City- Dubai to Abu dhabi bus stop daily. my office timings are 7 to 3. 

Please let me know what is the best way to get dubai on daily basis. i don't have car.


----------

